# Benutzer "Admin" gesperrt am TP177B



## MaurerT (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem an o.g. Bediengerät. Und zwar haben wir Schaltflächen mit einem Passwortschutz versehen (für Parameter) die nicht für jeden zugänglich sein sollen. Leider war jetzt Länger niemand mehr an dem Bediengerät dran und das Passwort ist in Vergessenheit geraten bzw. der Nutzer ist gesperrt (nach 3 mal falschem Passwort). Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt einen Login zu bekommen ohne das Projekt neu aufspielen zu müssen?


----------



## mst (5 Februar 2010)

Panel Neustarten (Stromlosmachen), oder ab WinCCflexible 2008 ist einstellbar das nie gesperrt wird.


----------



## Sinix (5 Februar 2010)

Falls das TP einen Speicherkarten-Slot hat, dann könntest du probieren ein Backup zu machen und dieses dann mit Restore wiederherstellen. Dann hast du 3 weitere Versuche. Ansonsten wird das neu aufspielen unumgänglich.


----------



## Astralavista (5 Februar 2010)

Oder gibt es noch einen 2ten Admin der evtl. Zugriffsrechte auf eine projektierte Benutzerverwaltung hat?
Der könnte dann nämlich den Benutzer "Admin" wieder die gewünschten Rechte zuweisen.
Aber wie gesagt ... dafür brauchts in der Runtime ne Benutzerverwaltung.
Ansonsten halt ein Restore von der Karte oder mit PG die Projektierung überspielen und dabei die Login-Versuche auf 0 setzen (Erst ab 2008).


----------



## MaurerT (5 Februar 2010)

@MST: Inwiefern entsperrt ein Stromlosmachen des Panels einen gesperrten Nutzer? Die andere Sache ist klar, aber im Momnet ist es eben so eingestellt dass nach 3 maligem falschen Passwort der Nutzer gesperrt wird und für diese Änderung muss ich ja wieder neu generieren und aufspielen.


----------



## MaurerT (5 Februar 2010)

@Mäuseklavier: Wenn ich ein Backup mache von dem Projekt welches jetzt auf dem Bediengerät aktiv ist (und wo auch das Admin Konto gesperrt ist) und dieses anschliessend per Restore wiederherstelle, ist dann da Admin Konto wieder frei? Und wenn ja warum geht dies nur einmal (bzw. 3 Anmeldeversuche lang) , ich könnte ja theoretisch das Projekt von der Karte beliebig oft wiederherstellen ?


----------



## Sinix (5 Februar 2010)

MaurerT schrieb:


> @MST: Inwiefern entsperrt ein Stromlosmachen des Panels einen gesperrten Nutzer?



nicht möglich


----------



## thomas_1975 (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo,


> Panel Neustarten (Stromlosmachen), oder ab WinCCflexible 2008 ist einstellbar das nie gesperrt wird.


 
meiner Meinung nach *ACK*

gruß Thomas


----------



## Sinix (15 März 2010)

MaurerT schrieb:


> @Mäuseklavier: Wenn ich ein Backup mache von dem Projekt welches jetzt auf dem Bediengerät aktiv ist (und wo auch das Admin Konto gesperrt ist) und dieses anschliessend per Restore wiederherstelle, ist dann da Admin Konto wieder frei?



Ja.



MaurerT schrieb:


> Und wenn ja warum geht dies nur einmal (bzw. 3 Anmeldeversuche lang)



Weil im Urprojekt bei Anzahl ungültiger Login Versuche, wahrscheinlich die defaultmäßigen 3 standen. Die lösen sich beim backup nicht in Luft auf.



MaurerT schrieb:


> ich könnte ja theoretisch das Projekt von der Karte beliebig oft wiederherstellen ?



theoretisch ja, aber dann weisst du das passwort ja nie, also wäre dies unsinnig oder den produktionsmitarbeitern die ständig das passwort versemmeln gehört mit Abmahnung gedroht.


----------



## Flo (25 Mai 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------

